
Show HN: SnpCht.com, a site that lets you secretly save your unread snapchats - kaushalp88
http://snpcht.com/
======
dsl
The problem with this service (or others like it) is the next eventual step is
making your private snaps you've saved with the service public.

Snapchat itself faces the same problem. They are sitting the greatest trove of
amateur porn ever, and eventually they need to figure out how to make money.

~~~
InclinedPlane
If you know everyone's social graph and you use sneaky ways of identifying
people even when they are using different computers or using the
private/incognito mode of browsers (which is definitely technologically
possible) then perhaps it would be possible to serve up "private" erotic
photographs only to a subset of users who are maximally disconnected from the
people in the photographs.

I wonder how long you could get away with pulling off something like that if
you were as sneaky as possible.

------
newobj
Based on the same premise that I would let someone secretly save my unread
snail mail by giving them a key to my house.

~~~
ilozinski
Are you implying you lock your mailbox?

~~~
honzzz
_Are you implying you lock your mailbox?_

Would that be surprising to you? I assume you might be an American - I was
really surprised when I visited the US and noticed that most people use
unlocked boxes located outside of their houses to get their mail. Where I live
people either lock their mailboxes or they get mail through a slot in their
locked door - nobody leaves their mail accessible.

~~~
sp332
No idea how this works in other places, but in the USA, messing with someone's
mail or mailbox is a federal crime.

~~~
riquito
Cool, so I suppose you don't use keys for your car neither. Convenient

~~~
sp332
First, stealing a car or stuff out of a car isn't a federal crime. Second, I
almost never lock my car, but that depends on the neighborhood.

------
hornbaker
You're poking a $4B bear, so prepare for the C&D.

------
rebel
I wouldn't trust a service like this, although I know many people will (or
just won't think about that aspect). The main point I'm seeing from this is
that it devalues the Snapchat service immensely. I know there are other
services offering the same functionality as well. I'm sure it will be
impossible for Snapchat to keep them out, and it could destroy Snapchat as
they begin to catch on. I'm now less likely to send snaps as I know they can
more easily be recorded forever.

------
aabalkan
I don't trust you. Please make this open source so I can host it myself. (or
even better, a desktop application for other people as well).

If you don't, pretty sure somebody will do.

~~~
drobati
Read his comments.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6729362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6729362)

He uses pysnap.

------
landr0id
Friend of mine made a website like this that supports videos and pictures [1].
It's hard to trust something like that, but if you want you could always
create your own implementation (see the About screen).

[1] [http://expetelek.com/nolimit/](http://expetelek.com/nolimit/)

~~~
kaushalp88
We support videos as well as pictures.

------
graetzer
I wouldn't trust a random website with my login info

~~~
gailees
Would you trust snapchat?

~~~
nicholassmith
More so than a random website not associated with it. They're going after an
IPO at some stage so they need to be as legitimate as possible.

------
ErikAugust
Snaphax, simple PHP class that connects and uses the Snapchat API -
[https://github.com/tlack/snaphax](https://github.com/tlack/snaphax)

Would assume snpcht.com uses it.

~~~
kaushalp88
Actually we use this:
[https://github.com/martinp/pysnap](https://github.com/martinp/pysnap)

~~~
ErikAugust
Thanks -

It's just the tokens and keys contained that really matter, I guess.

------
gojomo
Curious: if you have unviewed snaps, backup your iPhone, view the snaps, then
restore from backup - can you view again? (Assume 'airplane mode' off-network
for any of the steps where it might help.)

------
ENGNR
Extremely unethical, the whole point of someone sending you a snapchat is that
they don't want you to be able to save it (let alone save it on a third party
server)

~~~
VladRussian2
NSA saves it anyway :). I mean once your unencrypted bits hit the wire/waves,
all these statements about who can(not) read/see/save/etc.. are just fog.

~~~
aryastark
"Is the NSA storing nude pictures of kids? Are your children in danger? More
at 11."

We may get meaningful regulation after all.

------
Daviey
Show the sauce, luke?

------
ilozinski
Pretty neat.

